# schuhe mit harter sohle



## dreieins (15. April 2008)

hi! ich habe große probleme mit meinen großzehengrundgelenken und brauche nun schuhe die vor allem im vorderen bereich eine recht steife sohle haben damit ich die gelenke ruhiger halten kann.

am liebsten wäre mir ein schuh der optisch an vans oder nikes rankommt 

ihr könnt auch gerne schuhe empfehlen die komplett anders sind. in erster linie sollten sie gut für meine füße sein....optik ist da doch eher zweitrangig!!!

hoffe ihr habt ein paar tips.

vielen dank schon mal

ach so....bin im street-dirt bereich unterwegs.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (16. April 2008)

Tach,
ich benutze neben den unübertroffenen FiveTen's auch Sicherheitsschuhe
von UVEX zum biken (solche in Sportschuh-Optik). 
Die haben eine sehr steife Sohle. Nachteil ist die etwas klobige Optik und
und das hohe Gewicht.
Der Grip auf Flatpedalen ist fast so gut wie mit meinen FiveTen - Impact.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (16. April 2008)

sixsixone session spd.
gints/gabs bei hibike glaubeich für 30 euro.
habe ich erst seid kurzem, kann also noch nicht soviel dazu sagen.
nur das sie fürs gelände eher nicht geeignet sind.
aber die könnten genau das sein was du suchst.


----------

